
Ask HN: SaaS Frameworks for Startups - asadkn
Everyone&#x27;s rolling out their own tech stack &#x2F; framework solution or putting significant effort researching and putting the pieces together.<p>@patio11 wrote about how someone needs to create a book on it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;patio11&#x2F;status&#x2F;1219997892028448768<p>Know of any frameworks&#x2F;stacks built specifically for SaaS startups? Something that covers al the moving parts - Auth&#x2F;Roles, Billing, APIs, CRUD, Logging and so on.<p>Language is irrelevant but preferably in the popular ones most people already know. PHP, JS, Python, Ruby etc.
======
soneca
There are a few companies selling all of that in a single package as a SaaS
boilerplate application:

If you like PHP - [https://spark.laravel.com/](https://spark.laravel.com/)

If you like Ruby on Rails -
[https://bullettrain.co/](https://bullettrain.co/),
[https://www.getsjabloon.com/](https://www.getsjabloon.com/),
[https://railskits.com/](https://railskits.com/)

If you like NodeJS - [https://usegravity.app/](https://usegravity.app/)

If you like ASP.NET - [https://aspnetzero.com/](https://aspnetzero.com/)

If you like Python/Django - [https://djaodjin.com/](https://djaodjin.com/)

I can't specifically recommend any of them, as I never used, but I used
another one built with Rails+EmberJS that was worth the money (I am not sure
if it's still supported these days, but here it is
[https://www.maxiomapps.com/apps/application-starter-
kit/](https://www.maxiomapps.com/apps/application-starter-kit/)).

If you want to build a SaaS web app for problems that don't require cutting
edge technology to be solved (aka most of them), I think buying one of those
is a no-brainer in terms of cost/benefit.

------
ThePhysicist
There are SaaS solutions for some parts that you mentioned. Examples:

\- Auth0 for authentication

\- Stripe for payments

\- Billomat for billing

For other parts there are good open source frameworks, for example:

\- Hasura for building an API on top of a Postgres data schema

\- Frameworks like Flask, Rails or Django for building a backends

\- Frameworks like React or Vue for building a frontend

\- Static site generators like Hugo or Jekyll for building your website

\- Hosting companies like DO or Linode and cloud providers like AWS or
Microsoft Azure to host your services

There are also more tightly integrated solutions for specific niches like
e-commerce (e.g. Shopify), if you build a SaaS solution you will probably have
too many aspects that are unique about your idea to use such a highly
standardized solution.

~~~
asadkn
All good suggestions. Adding to this, there's a thread full of similar gems:
[https://twitter.com/flybayer/status/1220406529901223936](https://twitter.com/flybayer/status/1220406529901223936)

I do get that not all of these can be done and many are specific to niches.
But I believe a lot of boilerplate can be done by one framework.

And an opinionated framework can do a lot. Say Payment integration modules
(Stripe, Paypal et. al), Logging & Error Reporting, Opinionated
Backend/Frontend and storage for basic CRUD, CI/CD integration and deployment
workflows working with cloud providers, tight integration with a messaging
queue etc.

Something like this could be a massive time saver in communities like
Indiehackers.

------
swah
Interesting checklist in one of the replies:
[https://github.com/stockandawe/saas-startup-cto-
checklist/bl...](https://github.com/stockandawe/saas-startup-cto-
checklist/blob/master/README.md)

------
rocketpastsix
Laravel Spark[0]. It costs $99 to get a license for a site/$299 for unlimited
sites, but then you are pretty much set.

0: [https://spark.laravel.com](https://spark.laravel.com)

------
makeee
I'm working on [https://divjoy.com](https://divjoy.com), a tool that generates
custom React codebases. It doesn't yet cover everything a SaaS app needs, but
Stripe integration, CRUD, db, etc are coming this year.

------
p0d
I met the founder of [https://usegravity.app/](https://usegravity.app/)
yesterday. Interesting guy and product.

